# Latex .030, .050 & .060



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I can't seem to find what I'm looking for after doing a search so....

What are the pros and cons of using the .030, .050 and .060 Latex flats ? Speed, energy & longevity.

If there is a link to a post with tests results of these three Latex sizes please head me in the right direction. "Thank You".


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That is a question that is almost impossible to answer. I sell .030 latex because it is compromise of speed and band life. When I started selling in 2002 I was selling .020 because it was easily available and fast. Then in 2004 I went to .050 for band life, but found that I lost speed and my hunters wanted performance. Then in 2005 I went to .030 and have been there ever since. As general rule the thicker the band the slower the speed, but the longer the life. But this is not always the case, as Saunders .025 bands on a Saunders flat band slingshots last a long time (sometimes well over 2000 shots). Tied .030 flat bands like I sell will usually last about 400 shots if used there full length on most wooden slingshots, but I get about 600 shots out of my Target Star, because of its design. Tubing last longer but shoots slower for the same stretch ratio and pull weight. Now I sell and use what I make because my bands fit my likes the best and that is my opinion. Now opinions are like noses in that every body has one, so what I am saying is you just have to try different things and find out what suits your likes the best. -- Tex


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks fsa46 and Tex. I was looking for the same info, and as one who leans more toward "hunting performance" in a slingshot, this (Tex's) explanation helped clear up some of my questions.


----------

